# Windows not loading!!No bootable device Error!Could u help me?



## menmas (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello everyone!

It's my first time here and I would like an advice from you to help me solve my tech issue.

I work on a lenovo ideapad G50-30 with Win 10 (updated from win 7).
I was working and suddenly I got a frozen screen, mouse everything. I reboot it and I got the foto error1.
Then I tried to repair it with a bootablable win 10 usb (usb formated as NTFS (legacy bios)). I also tried with exFAT with no success.
For both options, I followed all the steps to repair, and then I got the foto error2.
It is very strange because my hard disk is new! I have an SSD disk for a year now.

Any opinion what I could do?
I am so worried cause I have no back up!!!! Otherwise I would formatted it

As an alternative, Is there any way to access windows form command prompt to take a back up at least?? Can anyone guide me how to do it?

Thank you in advance

error1












error2


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Shut down 3 times each time when you see the Windows logo. The 3rd restart should give you some options, one of which is the Command Prompt.


----------



## menmas (Dec 10, 2021)

Corday said:


> Shut down 3 times each time when you see the Windows logo. The 3rd restart should give you some options, one of which is the Command Prompt.


Thank you!! I tried that just now and I got this. Seems that doesn't recognize C drive at all. Recognizes only CDROM and USB.
Any ideas where to find my C drive?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Enter Bios


----------



## menmas (Dec 10, 2021)

Corday said:


> Enter Bios


Thank you, but could you be more specific? I cannot follow you. This is my bios.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## menmas (Dec 10, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


>


Thank you! It's not very clear because I dont have kingston ssd and the video says that data of ssd might be deleted using this method. I think that my problem is not that easy as I thought. 

Anyway thank you all vey much! I will think about all these! Every suggestion is welcome


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If not a Kingston SSD, what do you have? Make and model number.


----------

